# Timothy Hay almost killed my husband.



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

As you all know, due to the drought in Texas GOOD coastal is hard to find.
But Hubby and I found some really green fresh Timothy hay about 100 bales.
Now I've bought Timothy before but it was brown and not real green. My sheep love it. But I usually buy coastal due to the price. 
We bought about 50 bales and brought it home. We backed the trailer in the barn and Hubby went to feed the rams and came in snezzing his head off and coughing. He said I think I'm slightly allergic to this hay. So he took and allergy pill and was better. Next day"Christmas eve" we went out to unload the trailer and stack the hay. As soon as we were done, he started snezzing, sinus's were draining he was coughing and could not breath.
I took him to the house and gave him benadryl, 30 min later he could breath better and he went to sleep. Woke an hr later and couldnt breath again, so I told him to get in the truck and I took him to the ER.

Come to find out he had an allergic reaction and it was closing down his throat and tightening his chest. The doc said there was nothing that he could take to prevent this from happening. He is highly allergic.
My husband feels bad that he cant feed the livestock, but I see it as getting out of chores...LOL Just kidding.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.
Can you or someone else feed the livestock?

I would not risk your husband doing it again.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My husband has this issue too but I am not sure which kind of hay he has the problem with. That is interesting. I will have to ask him. He takes Benadryl, and carries an inhaler. He also wears a mask when he is going to be feeding. He's gotten that bad too before and I had to use an epi-pen on him. I've told him he should go back to engineering, but he loves this life!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Can you or someone else feed the livestock?
> 
> I would not risk your husband doing it again.


I agree, I always feed the livestock as my hubby is usually never home to do it. But on rare occasions he is home and wants to help me out.
He cant even get close to the barn!! Which also is his shop.
So I suggested that we've been needing another place to store hay anyway and he has brought home supplies here and there to start building a hay shed.
So that is what he'll be doing when he is home. At least then he can go into the barn. Jezzzz poor guy.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd be trying to find a way to get rid of the remaining hay.

The residue will be around for a LONG time

Maybe you can find someone willing to trade for another variety if it's *only* Timothy that affects him


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Yikes. Good thing you got the benedryl in him when you did.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd be trying to find a way to get rid of the remaining hay.
> 
> The residue will be around for a LONG time
> 
> Maybe you can find someone willing to trade for another variety if it's *only* Timothy that affects him



That's a great idea!! However there is no good hay around here Bearfoot, it's all gone what is left is dusty and moldy. Who knows when a good shipment will come in. That's good to know about the residue being around for a long time, didnt know that.

But my sheep have to eat, so he will just have to stay away from the barn. I do most of the feeding anyways. I just like the help once in a while. It will be gone by the time spring is here. And knock on wood we'll have enough rain to grow coastal and the prices will go back down.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Get him a surplus gas mask


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

I would wonder if it is more than just the Timothy causing an allergic reaction ?
It might be a certain weed, spray or something it has in it rather than being typically this type of grass hay ? 
My asthma acts up when I have fed particular random cuttings or types of hay. Sometimes it is the smell, a weed odor or musty aroma from being rained on or old hay (even though the seller told my hay guy it wasn't).

Glad he is ok...

~Deb


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

idigbeets said:


> Get him a surplus gas mask


I've got to order a hazmit suit....LMAO!!! And that's what he said....LOL!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Yikes, that is scary. Very glad to hear he will be ok!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

You have my sympathies, severe allergies are nothing to mess with. We can't have horses because DH is deathly allergic. Can't grow rapeseed as fodder because DH is severely allergic. Can't raise cavies because DH is severely allergic. I have to shear the sheep because DH is allergic. I have to skin the rabbits and pluck the poultry because DH is allergic. Any dog and cat grooming is on me as well because DH is allergic. About the only critters he doesn't seem to be allergic to are llamas, goats and cows  But, luckily, the horses and rapeseed are the only two that are airborne, everything else he has to physically touch and then touch his face, etc. His doc never tested him for insects... I shudder to think what might happen if we ever get bees.

Next time your hubby sees his doc, get an Rx for Epi-Pens because it's been my experience that one gnarly allergy usually indicates there's another one sneaking around just waiting for an opportunity to catch you off guard.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

What PlicketyCat said....allergies can worsen over several exposures. Get an epi-pen and take caution with any hay or hay dust you may bring in the house.

I'd also get him tested for different grass allergies..it could very well be something IN or On the hay rather than the hay itself. Much better to be sure than get a nasty surprise(or should I say another one??).

I am now allergic to yellow jackets..wasn't as a child then suddenly about 15 years ago I was......


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, I developed allergies to mango and eggplant a couple years back... good thing they weren't my favorites to begin with. DH's dog & cat allergies have gotten better since moving in with me, but that isn't always the case... his lanolin allergy got worse when he was exposed to the sheep.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

My uncle is a farmer, born and raised, and he is allergic to hay. He has to wear long sleeve shirts and mask as to not break out in hives or have trouble breathing. Not so bad in the winter but tough when bailing it in the summer heat.

Sarah


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Seriously, watch out for hay or dust on your clothes. I once took a mare to the vet. and wore a flannel shirt as it was chilly. That evening we had dinner with family at a nice resturant. My DN was cold, so I thought of my flannel shirt in the back seat of the truck. She nearly died. No one remembered that she was allergic to horses. I have never let her around anything that I have used with the horses. The people that we love are just too precious to take a chance with. Her brother rides, then takes a shower and has to bag his clothes that he rode in. I hope things work out for your DH and you.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

You do need to have an epi-pen.

Your husband had an anaphylaxis allergic reaction. It is serious and life-threatening and can become more severe over time. Please, keep an epi-pen. It could be the difference of life and death, even while waiting for the ambulance to come.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm allergic to timothy too! And certain other hays sometimes, but timothy seems to be the worst. Luckily for me it's just terribly itchy eyes and sneezing. I'd hate to think what would happen if I was as allergic as your husband! I do all the animal care here!


----------

